# Rubrikat > Emigracioni >  Ne Athine shkulen rrenjet e ullirit shekullor......

## alket merolli

Sot ne Athine te gjithe mediat bene te ditur se rrenjet e ullirit 2500 vjecar i kane shkulur per ti bere dru zjarri,nen hijen e te cilit kishte dhene leksionet e tij Platoni.
Kjo me kujton vitet `90 ne Shqiperi.

----------


## BLEDI_SH

nuk eshte e vertete,e verteta eshte se ajo peme ka rene ne vitin 1977 pasi nje autobus me shpejtesi te madhe u perplas me te,nje pjese e saj,gjendet dhe sot ne nje universitet,qe ate here ishin mbjedhur aty dhe rrotull shume peme te tjera nga vendasit

----------


## alket merolli

> nuk eshte e vertete,e verteta eshte se ajo peme ka rene ne vitin 1977 pasi nje autobus me shpejtesi te madhe u perplas me te,nje pjese e saj,gjendet dhe sot ne nje universitet,qe ate here ishin mbjedhur aty dhe rrotull shume peme te tjera nga vendasit


Ne vitin 1975 nje autobus kishte rrene mbi ullirin shumvjecar dhe e theu,dhe universiteti i gjeoponise e morri dhe e rruan ne kushte muzeu.Atje kishin ngelur rrenjet tij te cilat i shkulen per dru zjarri.
Meqe ulliri si te gjitha pemet ka veti riprodhuese edhe nga rrenjet,atje kane mbire filiza <<te reja>>qe tashme jane ritur.

----------


## user010

Me duket se Alketi ka te drejte.. rrënjët e ullirit mbinë prapë. Nejse sido qoftë është një temë interesante kjo që u hapë sepse deri tani shikoja Shqipërinë që ndiqte hap pas hapi gabimet e greqisë (korupsioni, dy pole politike etj). Tani po shohim grekun (në disa raste vetëm.. nuk është e saktë të përgjithësojmë) duke prekur pak disa faza të Shqipërisë së 90-ës.

Interesantja është vërtetimi i asaj që thonë 'bota është rrumbullake', ose e asaj që thoshte kinezi kur mendon se ke 4 **** harron që dy janë të atij ..

----------

